# Photo Contest - March 2009 Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

Boone Waiting for Spring, Soaking up all the sun he can get.....


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Butters and Koda celebrate Butters' Birthday with a T-bone and party hats!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

z24pride said:


> Boone Waiting for Spring, Soaking up all the sun he can get.....


 
That is an amazing picture.


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

Appreciate it!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*March 2009 Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!*

Finn wears his shamrock collar, of course. I don't allow him to drink green beer:yuck: And he also wears his reflective bracelet so the drunks don't run him over!


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

beautiful pic of Boone!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

This is what Chloe thinks of March..LOL


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Simon REFUSING to come out until spring! Even HE has had enough snow!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Nyg & Riley celebrate the coming of spring by enjoying what they love about winter - running on the icy lake, rolling in the snow, burying their bones/toys under the piles of snow, lying "froggie like" on the cold ground....

In this pic, the goldenkids bask in the warmth of the sun that is taking the snow away slowly.


----------



## Rick Stewart (Jan 20, 2009)

*Kody*

:wavey: Hi, my name is kody. I'm 3 months old today, so you can vote for me.:You_Rock_


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

We don't do much of St. Patrick's Day here but it's not uncommon to see this look in March ... spring fever hits big time but we're almost there!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Baby Tuckie wishes for spring:


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> We don't do much of St. Patrick's Day here but it's not uncommon to see this look in March ... spring fever hits big time but we're almost there!


Jo Ellen,

That is a fantastic photo, you must have a really good camera! 

cheers,:wave:


----------



## jakegsxr11 (Feb 25, 2009)

Gixxer likes to lounge in the green grass!


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Jo Ellen and Jakes - beautiful shots!


----------



## hermione hewitt (Oct 24, 2007)

*hermione*

Hermione's first birthday. Please vote for me


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

*Elvis the handsome....*

This is our Elvis he celebrates anything by just being a handsome boy lol.


----------



## Guildford Goldens (Mar 9, 2009)

*Finlay*

This is Finlay enjoying the spring sunshine;


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Does it not count if the picture wasn't taken in March? This pic was taken on a day in February that felt so much like March!

Flora was being quite the naughty girl. St Patrick's Day? Pssh. She'd rather play in the mud.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I see it! Spring! It's just over there!!! (Maggie)


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

*Muddy Maggie*

March is Mud Month in Massachusetts. So as the snow begins to melt, Maggie will celebrate with her favorite past time, diggin in the mud. :yuck:


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Happy spring!!!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

I see spring.... it's just around the corner! I think! 

Nygel, Razzy & Riley


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Beautiful picture Champ!!


----------



## yellbeanandgoldie (Mar 12, 2009)

Goldie giving kisses


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> I see it! Spring! It's just over there!!! (Maggie)


Awesome shot


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

*Spring Fever*

There is no better way to celebrate spring than at the beach. =]


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Cannon celebrates March with the one sunny day we will probably have all month


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Hudson in the park - March entry*

Hudson enjoying a trip to the park.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Well we don't really celebrate St Patricks day...so here is a picture of Tilly in the sun...she can sense spring is in the air!!


----------



## Higgy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Trux's First Snow*

At 10 months, Trux finally saw his first snow. For the first day, all he wanted to do was eat the snow!


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

Maya getting ready for St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

*L'Oreal asks for all to Sing with her, *
When Irish eyes are smiling, 
Sure, 'tis like the morn in Spring. 
In the lilt of Irish laughter 
You can hear the angels sing. 
When Irish hearts are happy, 
All the world seems bright and gay. 
And when Irish eyes are smiling, 
Sure, they steal your heart away. 

*Or, if you're not Irish*
*Morning has broken...*
Morning has broken, like the first morning
Blackbird has spoken, like the first bird
Praise for the singing, praise for the morning 
Praise for the springing fresh from the word
Sweet the rain's new fall, sunlit from heaven 
Like the first dew fall, on the first grass 
Praise for the sweetness of the wet garden 
Sprung in completeness where his feet pass
Mine is the sunlight, mine is the morning
Born of the one light, Eden saw play 
Praise with elation, praise every morning 
God's recreation of the new day


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Duke and Bailey say the best thing to do in march is lay on the deck while waiting for the flowers to grow and hoping that dad will fire up the gril.


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

Buddy likes getting a good belly rub


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*She made me pose for this*

And I tried


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

historicprim;
[FONT=Arial said:


> *Morning has broken...*[/FONT]
> Morning has broken, like the first morning
> Blackbird has spoken, like the first bird
> Praise for the singing, praise for the morning
> ...


This is one of My all time favorite hymms...and L'Oreal looks beautiful in the morning light.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

We love spring because the snow is melted and you can find the best sticks!


----------

